# OGF Wellington panfish outing- Here it is!



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Announcing the first annual Wellington panfish outing. This is a casual get together for ice fishing enthusiasts on Saturday, February 5th. I have on high authority it will be a $5 per person and $5 big fish outing with a youth category. We will be starting registration at 7am at Chet and Frans. I will give you all the information before the weekend is out but, we need to start getting a headcount together. Sign up here by responding to this thread. 

All details are in! See post below.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I am in... Just have to find Wellington. I am offering an open seat in a heated Shanty and the use of Rods and Reels and Tackle - if needed. Use of my Vexilar also if the person does not have a Flasher of their own.


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

me and my buddy korey are in for sure.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## bigpapa (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in and I'll bring at least one other person.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

me and at least one buddy


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there....might have a shanty with an open seat...will know later.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be there.

You headin' out there at all this weekend?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm in with ya's.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

First off for directions. Chet and Frans is located on the route 58 south of Wellington. Route 58 (Lorain county) can be reached by I-90, I-80, or I-480/10. Also by route 303, Route 18 or Route 162. Whichever route taken, head south just past route 162. The shop is on the right (they also offer gas, so look for the Marathon sign.) If the lot gets too full, you can park in the lot across the street, the Huntington maintenance garage, but you have to access it from the south side of 162, east of 58. 

We will meet at Chet and Fran's at 7am. Becky, will have free coffee and she will be ordering plenty of bait. She will have minnows in 3 sizes, waxies, red and white maggots, mealworms, and troutworms. She'll also have propane, bait buckets, and she'll order in extra tackle as well.

Sign in will be 7 to 7:45 and will be $5. Big fish category for an additional $5. (see below for prizes) After 7:45 a.m., sign ins are closed, no exceptions, and we'll head to Wellington upground. I will give directions to the upground after registration. Handicap parking is allowed at the top of the ramp at the reservior, but everyone else must park in the lot. You can unload at the top but please be courteous as there is limited space for unloading.

Everyone needs to bring a bucket and be certified at Chet and Frans before they step on the ice. Certification is a crossreference from our master list, and then a numbered sticker will be put on your bucket. No sticker, no eligibility, no exceptions. If you didn't come to the Moggie get together, certification is quick and painless and only takes a couple seconds for each fisherman.

Fishing will go from 8 am. till 3:30 p.m. You must be back at the ramp by 4:00 for weigh in, NO EXCEPTIONS. 

Gills 7" minimum
Crappie 8" minimum
Perch 8" minimum

Prizes: All ties will be decided with a coin flip.

First place-Most total panfish TROPHY + 50%
Second place- Second total panfish TROPHY + 25%
Third place- to be announced

Youth division total panfish TROPHY + 25%

BIGGEST FISH (optional $5) 100% payout of biggest fish entry fee.

Youth Division is 16 and younger

Note, Youth are automatically entered into youth division upon registering and paying their $5, in addition to being eligable for the regular division. 

This is a panfish tourney but big fish can be any species. No tip-ups allowed. two rods per angler. You can fish together but each person weighs in individually. 

This is really for fun, just like the moggie and wingfoot gatherings. Please bring a plastic grocery bag for trash as we will have a full-size trash bag at weigh-in and I will dispose of it. If we fill the can by the ramp, I dont want it blowing all over the lake. 

I will start a new thread with a new master list. your number will be your designation, if you bring a guest, they will use your number plus one letter;

Example; 1. Wannabitawerm
1a. Guest 
1b. Guest; etc.

Participant list:
1. Wannabitawerm

2. Joe01

3. lovinlife (tentative)

4. BigKev (and guests)

5. bigpapa (and guest)

6. backagainbaha

7. sady dog (tentative)

8. cast and shoot (and Guests)

9. PaPawsmith (and guests)

10. WestBranchJoe (tentative)

11. Critter Getter (tentative)

12. EJH

13. bobberhead2

14. Perchy101 (tentative)

15. KopperTop

16. Lil' Rob

17. WalleyeGuy

18. tomb

19. kozak

20. Lightman (tentative)

21. ODNR3723 (tentative)

22. capt S (tentative)

23. Alwaysfishin (open seat)

24. Billfish

25. Jiggin Jim (open seat and use of equipment)

26. no luck again (needs an open seat)

27. bszoke and guest (tentative)

28. fishmaniac and guest (tentative and maybe open seat)

29. johnny fish and guest (2 others tentative)

30. angler204 (guest tentative)

31. jeffyv10 and guest

32. Hooking It Up and guest

33. greg 3891

34. sliderville

35. quackpot

36. Darris

**Check back regularly for updates and ice conditions**


----------



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

I am trying to work out my schedule but I would like to take the seat. I will let you know ASAP


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

myself and guest possibe not shure of schedule yet. hope to get there I might have to work


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

fished wellington today for pre fishing. Some nice perch & gills were pulled. Also a lot of bass..... see you on the first saturday of Feb. I hope every one pulled out fish & has a great time..........


----------



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

will have two man fish trap...may bring fishin gf partner...if i dont will have open seat for somebody!


----------



## fishmaniac (Apr 9, 2004)

90 percent sure im comin...but put me as tentative till i know for sure...


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I am in for sure have at least one guest and waiting to hear from at least 2 others.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

> might have a shanty with an open seat...will know later


Seat taken.....


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

Count me in Sam. Possibly 1 more. Hope they have a drum of coffee.Some of us night shifters may need it.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Weather is Lookin okay. Let's hope it holds.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

location of lake


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

darn...gotta pre-fish skeeter!!!


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

I am in with a buddy


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll have the roll call up in a new thread soon. Look for it under the "WUT" up Wellington gathering. (W-ellington U-pground T-ourney). I'm not too good with acronyms so bear with me!


----------



## Hooking it up (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like a good time, count me and my dad in!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

greg 3891 and sliderville will be there


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

What the heck I can't catch fish but I have a good time. Add quackpot to the list with Darris dragging the shanty. I may need to head up there next Saturday so I know where it's at. Bobby


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

quackpot said:


> What the heck I can't catch fish but I have a good time. Add quackpot to the list with Darris dragging the shanty. I may need to head up there next Saturday so I know where it's at. Bobby


Thatta boy! Sady Dog and I are heading up I believe on Friday to fish it just to get a feel for the area.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm heading that way Saturday unless I take Friday off. Maybe go both days.


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

Count me and my daughter in (name comming soon) she is a youth


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Anyone have an open seat left?


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

hey guys count me in. Larry


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

rippin lips and tubuzz


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Perchy101 said:


> Thatta boy! Sady Dog and I are heading up I believe on Friday to fish it just to get a feel for the area.


Well I got dogged by perchy....(and I am heading to Dallas!)
sorry, sady dog out!


----------



## blk93wing (Jan 22, 2011)

Since the rivers are all froze up, I've resorted to hitting the ice to get a fix. Like to meet up with you guys for some tips. Sorry I'm not a real early morning person in the winter (or any other time). Hope to hit the ice around 9.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Sounds fun I'm in


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Please respond to the new "WUT" up wellington gathering thread. It is the most current.


----------

